# Whipped soap in a jar?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody know just what this is/how to make it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

The Long Hair community has a great thread about a cream soap called dairy whip. It basically a mix of sodium and potassium form of lye that is mixed with the oils and then whipped as it traces. They describe it as having a whipped cream texture. There is a yahoo group called creamsoap, as well. Totally fascinating and I want to try some but can't find the liquid lye yet. They usually sell it in tubs. 

Haven't made it yet so I can't really say anything about how to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay. I make cream soap. While it is very nice soap, I have no idea how to market it. So, do people use it as shampoo?

Christy


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Cream soap is absolutely wonderful, Christy another way to market it is shaving soaps.. for both women and men... Lathers wonderful... 
My kids love it.. 
It has to go thru a rotting period tho, as it ages it gets milder and gentler to your skin... 
You don't need liquid lye, you need both KOh and NaOH
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> It has to go thru a rotting period


Interesting! Mine is a year old now and very mild but what do you mean by rotting?

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard of the 'rotting' stage. I found some threads on the dish last night. Looks like 4-6 weeks?? That's a long time. 

Can you make up a 'master batch' then after the 'rotting' can you scent/color it or do you just have to do it all from the start?

I'm going to have dh check the chemical company I buy lye from and see if they have KOh as well.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

There was a company in the mall called Melt that sold a cream soap, they marketed it as "shave butter" - women loved it. They used sell it in deli style containers and charge by the oz. They now sell it in a 6.8oz tube and charge 18.00!! 
I am thinking about making some for the farmers market, so I guess I better get busy since it has to "rot"

Kellyjo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, they use it in their hair and say it works better than shampoo bars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

You can rot for a few weeks or longer if you like, but only takes weeks..
And the rotting is just a curing stage, think like bar soap 
Yes you can make a master batch and scent as you go, that is what i do.. 
Christy, I have some a year old also.. gets even better doesn't it..
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Does this stuff need a preservative in it? I'm anxiously awaiting my approval to the cream soap group.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

No preservatives needed, unless you use food when adding extra things... pumpkin etc.. mango..


----------

